# Canidae



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Think I spelt the name wrong, it's uhh Canidae.

Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, it is a good food. If you can get it, try it  It's better than the mainstream foods, which are usually not ideal for Goldens... many Goldens cannot tolerate corn or wheat, cheap fillers used in low grade foods.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I feed Canidae to my 2 furballs. I fed totally raw for 8 years then we got Jazz last May and the breeder had her on kibble so I had to promise to feed her kibble for awhile. I immediately switched her from Eukanuba (UGG!) to Canidae because it has human grade ingredients and little or no glutens. I still give it to them along with raw just because they love it so.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

That is what we use for both our puppy and our 3 year old Golden. It is a very good kibble. We tried several foods when our 3 year old was a puppy, because he has allergies, and we ended up with Canidae. 


Just be careful of how much you feed. Our 15 week old puppy gets 3 cups per day and our 3 year old gets 2 1/2 cups per day. I believe the bag indicates more, but that is what works for us.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

You guys are starting to scare me. "Not ideal for golden" "Becareful how much you feed"

Uh oh...

What do you mean its not ideal for golden? ACC? In what way can't goldens take wheat and corn?

And the amount....?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot of Goldens are allergic to wheat and corn. Some are not. Food is a touchy subject 

My dogs eat raw food... and limited amounts of a super premium kibble.

Amount varies. If your dog is not fat, don't sweat it. Every dog is different. But it's not down to a science... your puppy should eat his fill at this age.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh wait, **** I misunderstood you. I thought you said Canidae food uses corn and wheat. They don't do they? So that means its good for goldens.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Canidae is GOOD! NO corn or wheat!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay now THAT was loud and clear 

Thanks. heh. I'll go hunt for some... 

By the way, what do you think about those food where its from Puppy to Adult?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a can of worms... lol... I wouldn't feed puppy food to a GR pup for too long, personally. I'd go with adult, most likely.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

You mean I shouldn't even bother feeding him puppy right now? Just start straight from adult?

And I meant this -- Canidae® Pet Foods: All Life Stages: Dry

How does it look? Or should I get some age specific food?


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

And does that seem like a good formula?

Canidae® Pet Foods: Platinum: Dry


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like both... I have used both  My foster Goldens are always fed the Platinum. I'd save that for an adult... and go with the regular adult for your guy if it was I.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My own dogs do not eat it, but not bc I dislike it... I just prefer the Timberwolf and raw. I cannot afford to feed foster dogs TW and raw, though... so they get the Canidae.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Regular adult as in... The all life stages one?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup...............


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Alright cool. Well while we are on the topic, because I'm kinda new to all these. What IS a raw diet? Besides the stuff is raw...


----------



## T'Jara (Mar 25, 2007)

Try Google


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you look up BARF diet it will give you some info on RAW.

We use Canidae Plantium and Candiae Lamb here. Also, Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm switching Kirby and my cats to Canidea today. They had been on Iams amd two weeks ago, I got them Nutro. Now, with all the sacre, I'm going to Canidea because it is human grade and no wheat or corn at all. Go to their website....they have a notice on the very first page about that. All Natural, Human Grade, Holistic Pet Foods. Dog Food, Cat Food, Kitten Food, Dog Biscuits, & Canidae Platinum Diet


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I just bought Micah a pack today. He LOVES it. Never ate so much since he got here.

I'm going back tommorow to get a bigger pack.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My dogs both eat Canidae and are doing very well on it, glad to hear Micah likes it


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

I just started Josey on Canidae. He seems to like it and is better than the nutro natural I had him on.The canidae hes on is for all stages of life which surprised me.While I was mixing his old food along with the new-they suggested I buy Prozyme (powder) to sprinkle on while he gets use to the canidae.Now he wont need it cause its already in the food. He will be 2 in June.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been feeding mine Innova and just bought a bag of the Canidae, So far Maggie is eating it( she is a picky eater). Dont know why I switched this time since they were doing well on the Innova and they havent had any problems with it. Maybe just for the change


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I moved Charlie from Nutro to Canidae and it was great - no more itchiness, no more gas, whew! I think it's great you can get, and even bettter that Micah likes it!!

Now he's on Prairie Salmon and Brown Rice and I try to mix up the flavors, but have stuck with Prairie for a while now because Charlie gobbles it up even faster than he did the Canidae. Drool starts to drip from his mouth when I go near his food container into big pools on our floor. gross!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae is one that I put in my dogs rotation, and they do very well on and like it. I use the Canidae all life stages. I also don't buy into the puppy and large breed foods. If you find a good all life stages food, such as Innova or Canidae, you can feed that to them from the time you bring them home. I do rotate premium kibbles every few bags, to keep thinsg interesting,. Usually between Canidae and Innova, with some Wellness thrown in. I have tried Timberwolf Organics also, and they like it, but the only store that sells it around me is farther away, so its less often than the others.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

My pups are 1yrs old now. When I got them from the breeder they fed Iam's Smart Puppy:yuck: so I switched to Nutro, but did some research and wanted to find the best for them. So I then swiched to Innova LBP. They loved it but was very rich and gave them diarrhea and a whole lot of gas. I gave it some time but it still persist, so I swiched again to Canidae. I have been feeding it for almost 8 months now, and they are doing awsome on it. I do add a raw egg to their food every so often and sometimes mix some premium canned food like Solid Gold green tripe or chicken and liver to their food to make it interesting. 
I have also been looking into raw food RMB, and may try that soon if I can make it affordable.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I have been feeding mine Innova and just bought a bag of the Canidae, So far Maggie is eating it( she is a picky eater). Dont know why I switched this time since they were doing well on the Innova and they havent had any problems with it. Maybe just for the change


I do the same thing as you.I mix and change without any poblems and they love it.
I switch in between Canidae,Innova evo and Bark at the Moon from Solid Gold.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I was just reading this thread and am thinking of switching Mollie when I bring the new puppy home in May. We have a pet store here that carries it and it's $28.99 for a 33 lb. bag. Do they eat less because it's richer making it last longer. I think we give Mollie 2 1/2 cups of her dry dog food a day with whatever we decide to give her a taste of inbetween. 

Barb


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> I was just reading this thread and am thinking of switching Mollie when I bring the new puppy home in May. We have a pet store here that carries it and it's $28.99 for a 33 lb. bag. Do they eat less because it's richer making it last longer. I think we give Mollie 2 1/2 cups of her dry dog food a day with whatever we decide to give her a taste of inbetween.]
> Yes,they eat less,but most of all, they do a lot less poop which is the nicest part!.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, Canidae will have a table at both the Sacramento and Albany Ryley's Run. They will be giving out samples as well.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, if they poop less then hubby will like that because he's the pooper scooper!! LoL!

Barb


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Jcnbarb4RN said:


> Well, if they poop less then hubby will like that because he's the pooper scooper!! LoL!
> 
> Barb


Yes,it's a good selling point for anyone!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just switched over a few weeks ago and my dogs love it!!!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Can't wait to try it. Gotta get the nerve to spend that kind of money on dogfood though, but I am going to do it. I am doing it for them because it's better for them.

Barb


----------



## Lori3157 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi
Im new and not sure how to post yet but we feed our new puppy (now 10 weeks old) Canidae because the breeder suggested it...he doesnt seem to like it and doesnt have a good appetite at all


----------



## PJ Deragisch (Oct 4, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of the dog food brand - Candidae?
> 
> ...


Yes, my golden has eaten Canidae all of his 10&1/2 years. It's the best food I have seen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lori3157 said:


> Hi
> Im new and not sure how to post yet but we feed our new puppy (now 10 weeks old) Canidae because the breeder suggested it...he doesnt seem to like it and doesnt have a good appetite at all


Some dogs dont like certain foods..... I have one who was very picky and we went through 6 foods before finding one,I had very good luck with Innova....but I do switch it out with Canidae


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to put my two cents in here. My dogs have been on Canidae for years, they are all 3 Golden Retrievers and I none of them have skin allergies anymore. Canidae is 100% digestible. Compare Eukanuba which is only 65% digestible. The more digestible - the less to pick up in the backyard... also a big plus with 3 dogs. 

Some dogs might have a loose stool on the regular formula, I feed the chicken formula now. There is also a lamb formula. All products are made with US products - so this is not a part of the food recall and won't be.

Canidae is for all life stages except the real senior or a dog that needs a less caloric food. They do have the Platnium formula. 

It is more expensive that the dog kibble and your large pet store chains, however if you keep the UPC's they do give you a free bag for every 12 you buy. But by feeding Canidae I save lots of vet bills where I don't have to have my dogs seen for allergies and additonal meds to make them comfortable.

If you go to "www.canidae.com" All Natural, Human Grade, Holistic Pet Foods. Dog Food, Cat Food, Kitten Food, Dog Biscuits, & Canidae Platinum Diet they have lots of information and a regional locator to find the food in your area. 

They have also donated to rescue - which is an added plus. They will be at Ryley's Run in Sacramento and Albany.

Take a look at Rachel's story and her demadex problem. She how she turned out with the antibiotics and Canidae to help her.
Rachel's Story - June 2003 

I really can't say enough about this food. For those that do not want to feed a raw diet - I think this is one of the best kibbles available.


----------

